# tools for outdoor



## vitocorleone (Sep 27, 2006)

I was thinking.. what are like 10 things you would put in a backpack if you were doing an outdoor grow... ... scissors, and what about like a backpack with 2 gallon water capacity and spray nozels so you can give your plants nutrients... or what about a utility belt... really just what do professional outdoor growers bring with them if they have their plants on their land and they don't want to use time-release soil and it's feasable for them to go out there and water them once every couple of days...


----------



## Constantlyhigh (Oct 1, 2006)

You can also get a a tool that digs holes fast.  It's not a shovel, it's a steel tube/cylinder about 3 inches in diameter and 6 inches in length.  It's perfect for planting clones or seedlings in the ground.  The holes are big enough for you to work with if you need to add soil ammendments like water crystal, worm castings, perilaite for prefeter soil.

I used it this year and it came in handy went I was planting my bulbs, and other plants.  I dug like 20-30 3x6 inch holes in a few minutes.


----------

